# looking for any woman advice



## bomber78 (Sep 2, 2009)

Me and my fiance just got engaged august 8th things are coming apart so fast. she lived with her parents and just recently moved out to her own apartment. Im since taking care of her cat as she can't have animals there. on our way back from her place (i was helping her move in) we started talking finally and she told me her cat was number 1 in her life and i was number 1 and a half what does that really mean? Plus she is showing so many signs of cheating like she is distant to me lately she used to text me evry nite from work now she stated to me her breaks are her special time and didn't want to waste her breaks texting me. She make excusess to not come see me. she goes out to breakfast almost every morning after work Which is a bar cause she drinks and she wont text me back until she has left there. Our sex life has dropped big time used to have sex 3 or 4 times in two days now its once every 2 weeks if im lucky. She is clingy to her cell and almost never lets it out of her sight. She delets here text 2 or more times a day. She will even delete them with out reading them if she is with me. Now she says i tell her i love her to much, which is once or twice a day. Also if i got rid of her cat with out getting ahold of her she would dump me. Any advice would greatly help.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't marry her, and move on.....I see only trouble ahead.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

definitely call it off.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Yeah...I'ma go w/a no on the marriage part...hides phone, deletes texts, leaves randomly at 3am for 45 minutes to talk/text someone of which she doesn't let you know or see who it is...

I'm about to lay $ on the table and say she's f*cking around on you and if she's not....she's d*mn close.


----------



## goodbyegirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Not to mention, she sound like a very immature person. Who would put a cat before a person that they loved? Honestly?


----------

